# Ground Driving Clem (Pic)



## MajorClementine (Jul 6, 2013)

Clementine has been with a trainer for 30 days now and I'm really happy with her progress. She is ground driving all over the place and is also pulling a cart a couple of days a week. Her trainer says she has a couple of "attitude issues" but that she is very smart and a quick learner. The attitude didn't come as a surprise to me. I've run into those same problems myself. It was fun to go out and get a chance to ground drive her myself. Clementine was very patient with me (for the most part) while I ground drove her. It was only my second time ever ground driving and the first time was behind a very seasoned belgian mare. This was a little bit different. Hopefully after another 30 days she will be ready to come home and I can continue working with her here. My biggest thing to work on, for me, is quiet hands.

The trainer also gave me several tips and pointers on getting Major going so I bought some rope to use a lines (so I don't have to use my nice leather ones) and am going to borrow a harness from a friend (mine is at the trainer with Clementine) and will start working with Major. He has less attitude than Clementine and, judging by how he changes gaits just seeing a whip out of the corner of his eye, I think he has has some level of training.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 6, 2013)

Hope you keep updates and pictures, this is very interesting. Just pm'd you and then saw your post. How old are Clementine and Major?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 6, 2013)

Clementine is 3 and Major is 12. I just had him gelded last fall. I bought him as a stud because I liked his personality so much. Never had any intentions on breeding him. Just fell in love. Love him even more as a gelding


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 6, 2013)

How exciting! Keep us updated on your minis progress.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 15, 2013)

I had the pleasure of meeting Clementine



. She sure does well with our trainer, and she reminded me so much of my Lily! Tiny and just the way she moved. Masq tried to flirt from across the aisle but she just ignored him as I watched her get harnessed.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words about Clementine. So that was your handsome man in the stall across the aisle from her?

I got to drive Clem in front of a cart this evening. What fun! I can't believe it's the same horse I took up there 7 weeks ago. She has come so far. I have a ton to learn about driving but we're getting there. She comes home at the end of this month then it's up to me to keep working with her. I have been SOOO happy with her training and am so glad I have someone like Keri so close by. I'll post a few pics in the morning.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2013)

MajorClementine said:


> Thank you for the kind words about Clementine. So that was your handsome man in the stall across the aisle from her?
> 
> I got to drive Clem in front of a cart this evening. What fun! I can't believe it's the same horse I took up there 7 weeks ago. She has come so far. I have a ton to learn about driving but we're getting there. She comes home at the end of this month then it's up to me to keep working with her. I have been SOOO happy with her training and am so glad I have someone like Keri so close by. I'll post a few pics in the morning.


You have both come a long way in a short time! Very exciting to be holding the reins. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 25, 2013)

Always good to have a new driver aboard! Glad you are having a good time and getting them going. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been so busy that I only just now saw your post. And yes that is my Mr. Fancyprance. I think he is giving Keri some extensive aerobic workouts! Your not the only one that has a LOT to learn. In just the short time Keri was giving me pointers before we left, I told myself to get busy watching my videos and reading. Lol, it is very hard to wait for exciting updates each week. This is the first time I have ever taken a horse for training somewhere else.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 6, 2013)

Just picked up Clementine this evening from Keri and am soooo happy with how she has come along. I can even tell a big difference from when I went up 2 weeks ago. She is so much fun to drive. She has a little bit of an attitude but I'm okay with that because it seems that confidence comes along with that so even if something spooks her a little she is still willing to drive past it without blowing up or anything. We will be doing a lot of ground driving while we learn to work together but I am also looking forward to driving her in our pasture for the next little while as well. Hopefully but the fall we will be venturing out to the side streets in town. One step at a time. I'm giving her tonight to settle back into her pasture with Major then we'll start our work together tomorrow. I'm thinking a lot of cones and obstacles to teach me to handle the lines and to keep her guessing. She seems happier when she is doing something new and different each lesson.

Here is a pic from 2 weeks ago. It was the first time I'd driven Clementine and she is in front of a little cart Keri uses for training. Oh and that's me trying to concentrate on everything Keri is telling me. It's a lot to learn for a newbie.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 6, 2013)

yes, there is a lot to learn. Keep up the great work with your mare and enjoy yourself too.


----------

